# THOROUGHBREDS!



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

I have a TB mare thats awsome! I love TBs because of their speed and how beautiful they are! (every horse is beautiful though  )

Tell me about your TB... 8)


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my TB mare Jubilee! She is the most amazing horse on earth!!! Haha (OK... I am biased).  She is 17 years old but acts like an 8-year old. Lol. She has tons of energy and is in great shape. She loves being ridden. She does dressage and jumping. I've had her since October and she is seriously my dream horse!!  I'll post a pic in a little bit.

She's also drop-dead gorgeous!! :wink:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

I don't own a tb at the minute, but I ride 3 (though 1 more often than the other 2). I like their athleticism, and I like their quirky personalities. Yes, I like the divas! Makes them very interesting to work with.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Here's some pics of Jubilee:


----------



## Sara (Jul 6, 2007)

Your mare looks like a sweetheart!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

My second horse was also a tb. He was an 11, big chesnut with 2 hind socks. He was a thick 16'2hh.He was registered and had been owned a police officer. This horse was broke for pretty much anything. Anyone could get on him and we could do anything with him from trails, to showing to even vaulting or other stupid things kids do.
He was a very laid back horse tho when he wanted to he would use his size to be a jerk. If you didnt know him he would have scared you.

Great horse, a lot of fun to ride.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Sara - Thanks for the compliment. She is! I love her to death.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Although I haven't got a horse. I've ridden a few TBs before. I find the ones that are really well mannered very obedient and observent. They're so cute! In fact, I think two of the best horses I've ridden where TBs. Another thing I find really good about them is that they are suppe athletic so you can do anything with them, especially race!


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a tb x qh, but he's mostly tb. I love him to death. Here's a picture of his head, in which you can tell he's a thoroughbred!









His head...









Body shot! Oh, that sounds weird....if you know what I mean!

He's my baby, if you can't tell by the second picture.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

my TB is adorable but im in the process of having to sell her due to board prices raising :?. shes very sweet though. most graceful horse ive ever saw.


----------



## alstaxidermy (May 27, 2008)

Before we got the two fillies we have now I was seriously looking into adopting one of the tb's off of the local track here. They are so graceful. energetic, just really special in general. I also love their eyes - I always feel like they have the same kind eyes a labrador retriever has - big, soleful eyes. But alas, I ran across the two mutts I ended up bringing home and they were just in need of so much more love...I still look though every now and then at the tb's needing rescue out at sam houston...maybe in the future they will get an older brother horse


----------



## hrsefrm2 (May 31, 2008)

rezzi said:


> I have a tb mare thats awsome! I love TBs because of their speed and how beautiful they are! (every horse is beautiful though  )
> 
> Tell me about your tb... 8)


I have a thouro/hanovarian, best horse ever!!


----------



## Kaitlan (May 22, 2008)

I just bought a ottb last year a week after his last race. the crazy thing was, he wasn't crazy! i got on him the first day i saw him and trotted him around like it was no big deal. he is the smartest ottb ive ever ridden but a complete goof on the ground! that's why i love him though. i renamed him gabriel
here's a pic of him trying to drink my mountain dew. he likes any kind of soft drink. lol


----------



## halsgal (Jun 1, 2008)

I've got a 10 year old TB gelding, Holiday, or Hal. I love him to death. He's the laziest TB on earth, I"m sure of it! LOL! but he's my baby . .. here's a pic of us. 










All of your TBs are gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I just love my tbs! I have a mare and a gelding. Though, my mare is pretty stocky... people are sometimes surprised she isn't an appendix.

























Herbi (gelding)


























Nani (mare)


Such Lovely horses everyone!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww!  Besides QH, I really like TB's now too.  I ride this one gelding @ my barn a lot...hehe he's a great jumper!  
They are all soo cute!


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Here's some pics of Jubilee:



Awhhh, your mare is gorgeous! I will find some pictures of my my mare, Rezzi  
Rezzi and Jubilee seem soo much alike! Rezzi is 17 years also and has soo much energy and acts soo young! lol. I have had Rezzi since August and I love her! lol.


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

This is Rezzi.




































She LOVES the camera 8)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful tbs!!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

rezzi said:


> Awhhh, your mare is gorgeous! I will find some pictures of my my mare, Rezzi
> Rezzi and Jubilee seem soo much alike! Rezzi is 17 years also and has soo much energy and acts soo young! lol. I have had Rezzi since August and I love her! lol.


Thanks Rezzi!!! Yeah, I have a soft spot for older horses. Even though she's not really OLD. Haha. I don't intend on "retiring" her anytime soon. In my a opinion, an older horse still needs to be ridden consistently.  Jubilee is one of the loves of my life!!!  Your girl is adorable! She seems like a sweetheart! Where are you from?


----------



## rezzi (May 15, 2008)

yeah I have a thing for the "older" horses because they are laid back and not as "i'm doing what i want when i want!" sorta thing (well most of them  )
i'm from NH, and I see that your from Ontario(sp?). How old are you? I feel REALLY young on this forum


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah...older horses tend to be more timid & don't test 'ya as much! :lol:


----------



## Horsen' around (May 14, 2008)

we have two ex raser tbs at the barn, Bindenwood or bw and Danny. I love Danny, BW is a chicken. 

We got Ginnyfoule (sp?) 2 years ago and they are loud and redicules but when we first got them one came up by the barn by BW's stall and he feeked out. He sweet thrugh his blanket and started pasing so we took off the soaked through heveyer blanket and put on a lighter one. (it was dificult to do without being killed) We left one girl with BW and when to get rid of the Ginnyfoule. When we got back Bw had soaked that one too. We took him out and rubed him down for a bit but it still took him for EVER to calm him down. That was when i first working there. Rideing and being around horses is way diferent. I had been riding for like 7 years but had been working for like a month. It was the first problem i had to deal with and i was so scared that BW was gona break his stall, or his self, or one of us. He had reared in his stall and goten his foot in the water bucket, i was afaid he would break it. Ah the wonders of a psyco TB :shock: , but i love um...


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got a 6yo tb gelding of the track. His previous owners said they's never come across an ottb with such a good nature. He's really quiet, which amazing considering he is so young. I love him to bits!!!
there are pics of him in the photo section, but i'll post some later.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

my tb is possum. i love her especially because she is sweet, level headed and very eager to please. and she has talent seeping out of her ears 

im a big fan of tbs because they are so athletic and full of personality. i could go on and on but i wont  ill just say i think they are one of the best breeds there is  my next horse is definitely going to be another tb 


















































one of the good things about her is that she isnt a finely built type tb. since those ^^^ pics shes put on more weight and muscle and is turning out to be a nice stocky little tb


----------



## saraequestrian (Dec 4, 2007)

This is my baby, Chloe =].
She is an 8 yr olfd OTTB. Sweetest thing ever, wouldn't hurt a fly. Very sensitive and looses her brain quickly. Learns things really fast, though. Very light on her feet. Flighty/fast. Loves to please. LOVES attention.


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

rezzi said:


> yeah I have a thing for the "older" horses because they are laid back and not as "i'm doing what i want when i want!" sorta thing (well most of them  )
> i'm from NH, and I see that your from Ontario(sp?). How old are you? I feel REALLY young on this forum


Sorry, I did not see you replied back.  I'm 20. And you?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

How adorable!!


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

I have two thoroughbreds. 

Phinny is the first. He is my main show horse and we ussually show childrens hunter and my age group equ. He is six and was breed to be a race horse but was never raced because he was far too slow and lazy. So, they thought he would make a good hunter. He is a goofball and loves to jump so much. he does not really have a thoroughbred temperment by any means, but that's ok. I have only had him since October, but he is my little baby. 




























Charm is also a thoroughbred. She is of the track and rather high strung. She is 16 and was previously a hunter, until a recent hip injury, which was career ending. Now she is retired and is a nice little companion horse. I don't have pics of her on this computer, but she is 15.1 hands and bay.


----------



## irisheyes12 (May 19, 2008)

Pretty horses everyone! I've never personally ridden a TB before but way back when my friend boarded his horse a a private home and another boarder there had a big, lanky TB that she called "Cramer" after the Sienfeld character


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awesome pictures.


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

Here's my baby Brickens. He was an OTTB and is just the goofiest, sweetest thing ever. He is a 16.3 hand bay gelding and I love him to death!! Here's some pics of him...




























Here's a pic from when he used to race



























I'll stop myself there. Lol!! I have so many pics of him.


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Wow! :lol: Everyone has such pretty horses! My mom and I both ride ottb's, William and *****.








Above - William wants to see what this shiny thing (the camera) is!








Above - Good boy, Sam!








Above - Mom & William








Above - Me standing on a very tolerant *****!!


----------



## Curious George (Jul 7, 2008)

I have a tb.
Hes 15.3hh.
He raced on the track antill he was 6.
I love him, although he can be super bolty and spooky, hes also pretty brilliant.


----------



## Salty_alydaR (Mar 24, 2008)

thoroughbreds are the best horses around!!
they have a great heart(both physically and affectionately)
an undieing desire to learn
they're strong
they're like big puppy dogs(at least, mine is haha)
they have a substantial amount of courage
i can go on and on about them.. but i dont want to start rambling


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

My gelding is like a puppy (he follows me everywhere, including the tack room that one time lol) My mare on the other hand is really cranky. She is girthy, runs away from you in the field, and always looks pretty angry in general. However, she is an awesome ride.


----------



## CleverThought (Jul 18, 2008)

I have a TB! Shes a 14 y/o and is a solid 16.3 hh. Her name is Clever Thought aka Mona.

Shes very high strung and has a lot of energy, but also has more heart then any other horse you will meet. She fractured her leg 3 years ago and vet says she shouldn't even be sound to walk, but has been given the okay to start jumping training once again. (Former 'A' Childrens Hunter)

This has kind turned into my introduction post, so hi guys! haha. I'm megan and will be asking alot of questions since Mona is back in training and doesn't ride like she used to (has lost her form!) Haha sorry for taking over the post OP!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Here's a TB at my barn I LOVE...he's soo cute!  A bit on the chubby side but he's losing some weight.



























^Me riding. I'm aware that he is a bit on the chubby side for a TB, but with some more working & riding I can get him in better shape.  He's a great horse. I posted piccies in the Pictures section too.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

^ ^ ^ he has alot of halters lol


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I knoww! LOL! :lol: Halters are addicting. :lol:


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow you all have some gorgeous horses.

I have one tb mare currently. She was suppose to be a race horse but the owner got sick. So they stuck her in a field until she was 3 then my friend adopted her, Now I have her, Her name is Officially Tanks Girl, but yuck!! So we renamed her Mocha for her coffe color. She is 9yrs and 15.2 ish. She is a nut on the ground but very reliable under saddle, go figure!!.lol

excuse the haybelly, I really need to get out and work her more.










As you can see she's fairly wide for a Tb.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, Mocha is really cute!!!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ArticMyst said:


> Wow you all have some gorgeous horses.
> 
> I have one tb mare currently. She was suppose to be a race horse but the owner got sick. So they stuck her in a field until she was 3 then my friend adopted her, Now I have her, Her name is Officially Tanks Girl, but yuck!! So we renamed her Mocha for her coffe color. She is 9yrs and 15.2 ish. She is a nut on the ground but very reliable under saddle, go figure!!.lol
> 
> ...


whats wrong with her feet?


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

I don't know what you are talking about?? There's nothing wrong with her feet other then she was in need of a trim. These pictures were taken about 6wks ago, right before she got her trim.

Thank You poptartshop:


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

ArticMyst said:


> I don't know what you are talking about?? There's nothing wrong with her feet other then she was in need of a trim. These pictures were taken about 6wks ago, right before she got her trim.
> 
> Thank You poptartshop:


sorry if i sounded rude. hehe i just thought her feet were a bit long so i was curious.


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

No, not rude, I was just worried that I was missing something!!!


----------



## xoILoveMyHorsexo (Jul 19, 2008)

My TB is a Welsh TB so he is kinda small (15 h) he is a lighter bay and is Hunter/Jumper.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

I dont have a TB but I wish I had one of the 17 albino TBs. Here is white-fox, the horse of my dreams.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wowww gorgeous.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

girl_on_black_pony said:


> I dont have a tb but I wish I had one of the 17 albino TBs. Here is white-fox, the horse of my dreams.


They aren't albino they are white, but yeah, I love them.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

*Booger*

I have a big gray that i ride on trails sometimes..His registered name is Explosive Devil I think...we just call him Booger


----------



## ArticMyst (Jul 8, 2008)

aww hes adorable. I'm a sucker for greys, though.... and just love his name!!!!!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Everyone's TB's are beautiful. Growing up I rode a lot of OTTB and always enjoyed them. As I got older, I wanted "something" else and got an Arab. Now I love my Arab, don't get me wrong but I missed the ethusiasium of the TB and the gentle nature of them. (In my opinion) My Arab was too hard headed sometimes & I'm hard headed and 2 hard heads together doesn't always work! :lol: Anyway here is my OTTB, her name is Legend and I got her from a rescue. She is great. Ever since I brought her home (to me) she has been nothing but pleasureable to have around. Yes, she has her "Mare Days" but even those aren't anything to blink an eye at!! Enjoy...


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

beautiful horses, everyone 

TBs are, without doubt, my favorite breed. I've had more TBs than any other breed.

just a few pix of the collection, throughout the years 


trying to find pix I haven't posted yet 

Gangsta









Mystique (purple halter) and Gangsta









Whisper









Zeppelin









Kovu









Kiara









Wrangler (yea. it's old. it's from the day we brought him home)









Jasmine


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm guessing you were a lion king 2 fan, huh?


----------



## Gangsta (Jul 20, 2008)

What gave it away? lol LK in general. I have a pony named Simba, too 


and a kitten named Nala. but that's unrelated


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Awwww!! 
*drools from all the TB cuteness* LOL! They are gorgeous.


----------



## BabyD (Jul 22, 2008)

I am way too fond of Thoroughbreds. Cannot wait to one day own one!


----------



## Kazzara (Jul 25, 2008)

Heres my Thoroughbred mare she's 13 and I just got her, so got no pics of us riding yet


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw, congrats on getting her!  She looks really sweet, & very pretty.


----------



## Rescue mom (Jul 26, 2008)

Kazzara - I love your new mare's mane and forelock. I hope you don't cut them.
Here is a pic of my OTTB. Everyone wants me to cut his mane, but I refuse! It is so cute.









Mocha looks great too. I don't think she has a hay belly. I wish mine had that kind of build. Her feet look fine - Most TB people aren't used to seeing a TB hooves without shoes.

And I think I have Halsgal beat on the laziest TB. Mine was so lazy that he raced twiced and then they retired him. Someone bought him and tried training him as a jumper, but he bowed a tendon and ended up at two auctions and was in the hands of the slaughter man when he was rescued. 

When he is out on the trail and sees something new, he stops and says, "Whoa! What is that? Is it going to eat me? Can I eat it instead?" Then he cautiously walks over to it, looks at it, sniffs it, and snorts. When he is satisfied with his inspection, he continues on and never has a problem with the object again. He's got to be the gentlest horse ever!


----------



## BayShadeal (Nov 11, 2008)

hi All,

All your guys and girls are beautiful!!! I love my Thoroughbred well i have two but technically one is my mums. Bumy fella is the best i love him to no end. He is a 16.1hh sook!!! Anyway i am not sure how to add a picture as yet but il try get one of him up here. 
Bye All
Alison (BayShadeal)


----------



## stsjade (Feb 12, 2011)

wow - I love my TB - he is 4 years old, came off the track at 2 - had knee problems, but ehy are FINE now - he is completely sound . I love him to pieces  - he is so affection and sweet. we also have a tb mare - she is really sweet too and off the track - 12 years old, jumping 3' very well.


----------

